# 1994 Belarus 5150 4x4



## Want to be farmer (Sep 4, 2016)

Looking to buy a mid size yard and feeding tractor, There are a couple of the Belarus 5150 for sale in our region. Looking for the pros and cons on this machine if anyone would like to chime in. I appreciate all comments.

cheers


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

They leak oil like a sieve....and are uglier than a hair lipped stepchild, but seem to rock on and I have been told that many are very frugal with fuel. When you need parts, do you have a nearby source?

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I hears before having a Belarus is like having herpes or a house in Detroit. Once its yours, it is yours forever. No one wants it.

But I have no personal experience and that is all heresay.

As Mike said, are parts readily available?


----------



## Want to be farmer (Sep 4, 2016)

we have a parts dealer an hour away. I have heard you can fix anything with a tire wrench..... not a lot of technology on them.

I am located in northern British Columbia, Mile 42 of the Alaska Highway.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Want to be farmer said:


> we have a parts dealer an hour away. I have heard you can fix anything with a tire wrench..... not a lot of technology on them.
> 
> I am located in northern British Columbia, Mile 42 of the Alaska Highway.


Could be a good choice, especially with the parts dealer nearby. Especially with your location in close proximity to the coast and the tractors being almost Russian.

Regards, Mike


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

No experience with a 5150, but i did have an 825. I liked the tractor for what i was. Very simple, easy to service, and great, absolutely great, fuel economy. That being said it was too light of a tractor for a 5x6 baler and the hydraulics were adequate but nothing like i was used to. I regret selling it now but at the time i needed some extra cash. It would have been and excellent auger/ yard tractor. Mine never leaked at all, and it had a great feature. If a lever was flipped it disengaged the hydraulics for easy starting in the winter. Fired right up at 30 below without plugging it in.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I found an awesome 150 hp Belarus tractor with cab 4 equal size tires and PTO's & 3 point hitches on both ends for like 19k. Didn't have the courage to buy it.

Bought a JCB instead......I thought that was risky enough. Lol


----------



## foz682 (Jan 10, 2013)

Neighbor has a 5260. Been a bit of a nightmare since he bought it, It keeps on going but not without a constant fight. Getting parts seems to be a big issue.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

foz682 said:


> Neighbor has a 5260. Been a bit of a nightmare since he bought it, It keeps on going but not without a constant fight. Getting parts seems to be a big issue.


The early Belarus were an electrical nightmare, There is a Belarus forum where you can find out where to get parts and you can get parts for machines made 50 yrs ago, on this forum they also can tell you about US made replacement parts, according to what I hear parts are not the problem, the problem seems to be that because they were cheap people abused & neglected them. I wouldn't used one of the old ones as a main tractor, just as an auxiliary one. The new ones are a completely different kettle of fish.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Is there a JCB forum? Lol


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Some still look about the same and some look somewhat modern.

http://belarus-tractor.com/en/


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Grateful11 said:


> Some still look about the same and some look somewhat modern.
> 
> http://belarus-tractor.com/en/


That Company cannot sell belarus tractors in northamerica, the New Company is called MTZ (Minsk Tractors Zavort) here's their website http://www.mtzequipment.com/ its head office is located just north of Toronto


----------



## arie515 (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm with MTZ Equipment, and can confirm the following:

1) Belarus 5150 is still supported with brand new, factory original parts. Parts are priced very reasonably

2) We have a parts warehouse in Canada, so there are none of the cross border shipping extra costs.

3) Either old Belarus or new MTZ tractors will be ideal for your area, as they are easy to service: no DEF liquid, no complicated electronics, no crazy sensors.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Arie and much success.....I've known of a few Belarus tractors down this way, not many but a few.....didnt they use Perkins or did they have their own engine? Haven't seen a new one in years, perhaps they'll be at the sunbelt ag expo this month.....


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Everyone I know that has /had a Belarus either swears by them or at them. The latter is rare. Some had quirky gear change for a tractor.

Proved strong tractors and very simple.

Major comment was:

"Castings looked like they were cast in a gravel pit."

Worse tractors around and resale price is generally not good if you are the seller but tempting if you are a buyer.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, looking at the very informative website, it appears they do have their own engines......several good PDF docs there.....


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I know a church nearby that mows about 10 acres every week during the season with a rear finish mower on a Belarus.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I just seen a Belarus 4 wd the other day.I took a double take when I drove by.IDK if I ever seen one before.Ive ran a few fwa with loaders at guys places I delivered at.


----------

